# Βραβείο Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας 2016



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

Σε λίγο, από εδώ:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

... Μπομπ Ντίλαν!!!!


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2016)

Χάρηκα πολύ για τη βράβευση του Μπομπ Ντίλαν με το Νόμπελ Λογοτεχνίας. Παρόλο που η διάκριση ανάμεσα σε ποιητές και τραγουδοποιούς ισχύει μεθοδολογικά, τα όρια ανάμεσα στα είδη (*) μπορούν, σε εξαιρετικές περιστάσεις, να ξεπερνιούνται. Η ίδια η επιτροπή του Νόμπελ τα ξεπέρασε (σε μικρότερο βαθμό, βέβαια) και πέρυσι όταν βράβευσε την Αλεξίεβιτς που τα κείμενά της είναι δημοσιογραφικά, ρεπορτάζ.

(Ο Βασίλης Βασιλικός τώρα δικαιώνεται, αφού στην ποιητική ανθολογία που είχε εκδώσει πριν από καμιά εικοσαριά χρόνια είχε συμπεριλάβει και τον Τσιτσάνη και τον Βαμβακάρη).

(*) Ως προς τα όρια ανάμεσα σε ποίηση και τραγούδι, στην αρχαιότητα δεν ίσχυαν: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι Ολυμπιόνικοι του Πινδάρου τραγουδιούνταν και γράφονταν για να τραγουδηθούν. Θα πει κανείς ότι δεν είναι ποίηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2016)

Όπως έμαθα, ο Ντίλαν ήταν στους υποψήφιους από το 2011 και, το 2013, το _Atlantic _είχε σταθεί αρνητικά στην ενδεχόμενη βράβευσή του με Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας:

*Bob Dylan Shouldn't Win the Nobel Prize for Literature* (άρθρο του 2013)


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

...
And the flipside: *Knock, Knock, Knockin’ on Nobel’s Door*, NYT, SEPT. 28, 2013


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2016)

Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει αντιστρόφως κι ένα άγχος των Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας να φανούν απολύτως relevant, να περικλείσουν και όσους/ες τα ξεπερνούν, λόγω είδους ή επίδρασης, όπως ο Ντίλαν. Για κάτι τέτοιες μορφές, λες άνετα (ακόμα και για το Νόμπελ) "καλό αλλά λίγο".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2016)

Οπότε, προτείνω Γούντι Άλεν για το 2017.


----------



## sarant (Oct 14, 2016)

Και κάποιον τουητερά το 2030


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2016)

Εγώ δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να σχολιάσω το βραβείο, θα πω μόνο ότι αυτά τα βραβεία ποτέ δεν προκαλούν ομόφωνες αντιδράσεις όταν δίνονται κι έτσι νομίζω πως και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση η γενικότερη εξωφορουμική συζήτηση είναι αναμενόμενη. 

Με κίνδυνο να προκαλέσω εγκεφαλικό στον Εάριο (:twit:) θα πω ότι η μουσική του Ντίλαν δεν μου αρέσει πολύ ή, για να γίνω πιο ακριβής, σε συντριπτικό βαθμό προτιμώ τα τραγούδια του σε μεταγενέστερες εκτελέσεις. Ας κάνω λοιπόν την αρχή εδώ με ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου.

Το τραγούδι λέγεται *Forever Young* και ο Ντίλαν το έγραψε για έναν από τους γιους του. Παρακάτω, σε εκτέλεση από την Audra Mae από το OST της σειράς _Sons of Anarchy_.






May God bless and keep you always
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young.
May you grow up to be righteous
May you grow up to be true
May you always know the truth
And see the lights surrounding you
May you always be courageous
Stand upright and be strong
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young.


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε, προτείνω Γούντι Άλεν για το 2017.



Ε, κάπως λιγότερο σημαντικός ο Γούντι (και το σινεμά εντελώς εκτός ορίων λογοτεχνίας, νομίζω, εκτός αν είναι κακό σινεμά)...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2016)

Πήρα αυτό και μου άρεσε. Όχι, όχι, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την απονομή στον Ντίλαν. Άλλωστε, τον έχω «διαβάσει» περισσότερο από τους άλλους νομπελίστες. Περισσότερο κι από τον άλλο Ντίλαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2016)

rogne said:


> Ε, κάπως λιγότερο σημαντικός ο Γούντι (και το σινεμά εντελώς εκτός ορίων λογοτεχνίας, νομίζω, εκτός αν είναι κακό σινεμά)...



Τουναντίον, εγώ θεωρώ ότι το σινεμά είναι απείρως πιο κοντά στην λογοτεχνία από το τραγούδι. Μιλάω για σενάριο, φυσικά. Π.χ. ο Έρνεστ Λίμαν έγραψε αριστουργήματα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2016)

...
"It’s a great day for Literature and for Bob when a Master of its original form is celebrated. *Before epic tales and poems were ever written down, they migrated on the winds of the human voice* and no voice is greater than Dylan’s."

~ Tom Waits & Kathleen Brennan




nickel said:


> ... Όχι, όχι, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την απονομή στον Ντίλαν. Άλλωστε, τον έχω «διαβάσει» περισσότερο από τους άλλους νομπελίστες. Περισσότερο κι από τον άλλο Ντίλαν.



Hear, hear. And heard and sung him, too.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2016)

Συγκινητικό αλλά προσωπικά δεν με πείθει και είμαι αντίθετος στην απονομή, διότι άλλο το έπος που έχει γραφτεί *συνοδεία* λύρας, κάντελε ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε (πάντως όχι φουλ ενορχήστρωση), άλλο η ποίηση που έχει μελοποιηθεί κι άλλο οι στίχοι που έχουν γραφτεί για να συνοδεύσουν την μουσική κι όχι τ' ανάποδο ή για να παντρευτούν με την μουσική, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Αλλά οκέι, είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2016)

...
Σε όλο τον κόσμο, τα πρώτα λογοτεχνικά έργα, τα έργα του λόγου, πρώτα ειπώθηκαν και τραγουδήθηκαν και μετά καταγράφτηκαν. Αλλιώς θα ήταν γραφοτεχνία.  Εν αρχή ην ο λόγος, ο προφορικός.


https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Iliad#/The_Iliad_as_oral_tradition


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2016)

Στο μεταξύ, ο Μη Χαρούκη Μούτρα Κάμει (κλεμμένο και διασκευασμένο). (Hint)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 14, 2016)

Τον οποίο ήδη πολλοί έχουν αρχίσει να αποκαλούν Ντι Κάπριο της λογοτεχνίας :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2016)

Μα ναι, αλλά είναι πρωτίστως κείμενο, εξιστόρηση. Η μουσική και το... ας πούμε "τραγούδι" είναι το "συνοδευτικό πιάτο". Περισσότερο απαγγελία με χρώμα θα το έλεγα παρά τραγούδι με την σύγχρονη ένοια.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2016)

...
Πρωτίστως είναι ιδέα που σχηματίζεται στο νου. Από τότε που έχουμε και γραφή, η πρώτη μας κίνηση είναι να τα καταγράψουμε, για να μην τα ξεχάσουμε και για να διευκολυνθούμε στη συνέχεια, στη συμπλήρωση, τη σύνθεση και την ολοκλήρωση, ακόμη περισσότερο τώρα που μπορούμε να τα γράψουμε σε ψηφιακό μέσο που επιτρέπει πιο εύκολα τις αλλαγές. Σκέψου όμως τι γινόταν πριν τη γραφή, σκέψου τι γίνεται ακόμα και τώρα όταν σου έρθει μια ιδέα, μια και ασχολείσαι απ' ό,τι ξέρω, και δεν έχεις τρόπο να την καταγράψεις (σπάνιο μεν, γίνεται δε· ο Αρχιμήδης στο λουτρό, ο Ελληγεννής στο μπάνιο ). Δεν την επαναλαμβάνεις νοερά ή φωναχτά για να μην την ξεχάσεις και να την εμπλουτίσεις τη στιγμή που την άρπαξες, ενόσω έχεις όρεξη, επιτόπου; Κι αν δεν έχεις καθόλου την πολυτέλεια της γραφής, της γραπτής αποτύπωσης, δεν θα προσπαθήσεις να την αποτυπώσεις στο μυαλό των άλλων για να μη γίνει έπος πτερόεν; Δεν γίνεται «προφορική παράδοση» ακόμα και τώρα, που κυριαρχεί πια παντού η γραφή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2016)

Να προσθέσω επί τη ευκαιρία ότι η απονομή βραβείου για το συνολικό έργο και την επίδραση ενός ατόμου βρίσκεται σε απόλυτη αναντιστοιχία με τον σκοπό του βραβείου, που είναι η προώθηση του έργου του ατόμου που βραβεύεται και όχι η ανταμοιβή του, ενώ δεν συνάδει και με την διαθήκη του Νόμπελ, που λέει συγκεκριμένα ότι βραβεύεται το άτομο που -κατά την κρίση του ιδρύματος- συνεισέφερε κατά τον προηγούμενο χρόνο το σημαντικότερο έργο στον τομέα του. Τα Νόμπελ έχουν αρχίσει να αντιγράφουν τα Όσκαρ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Πρωτίστως είναι ιδέα που σχηματίζεται στο νου. Από τότε που έχουμε και γραφή, η πρώτη μας κίνηση είναι να τα καταγράψουμε, για να μην τα ξεχάσουμε και για να διευκολυνθούμε στη συνέχεια, στη συμπλήρωση, τη σύνθεση και την ολοκλήρωση, ακόμη περισσότερο τώρα που μπορούμε να τα γράψουμε σε ψηφιακό μέσο που επιτρέπει πιο εύκολα τις αλλαγές. Σκέψου όμως τι γινόταν πριν τη γραφή, σκέψου τι γίνεται ακόμα και τώρα όταν σου έρθει μια ιδέα, μια και ασχολείσαι απ' ό,τι ξέρω, και δεν έχεις τρόπο να την καταγράψεις (σπάνιο μεν, γίνεται δε· ο Αρχιμήδης στο λουτρό, ο Ελληγεννής στο μπάνιο ). Δεν την επαναλαμβάνεις νοερά ή φωναχτά για να μην την ξεχάσεις και να την εμπλουτίσεις τη στιγμή που την άρπαξες, ενόσω έχεις όρεξη, επιτόπου; Κι αν δεν έχεις καθόλου την πολυτέλεια της γραφής, της γραπτής αποτύπωσης, δεν θα προσπαθήσεις να την αποτυπώσεις στο μυαλό των άλλων για να μη γίνει έπος πτερόεν; Δεν γίνεται «προφορική παράδοση» ακόμα και τώρα, που κυριαρχεί πια παντού η γραφή;



Δεν ξέρω, δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ στο μπάνιο. Σε όλες τις άλλες φορές που μου έτυχε το σημείωσα κάπου, έστω πρόχειρα. Έχω άπειρες πρόχειρες σημειώσεις σε χαρτάκια, χαρτοπετσέτες, sms, κτλ. Τώρα πάντως μπαίνεις σε μεγάλη συζήτηση, ενδιαφέρουσα μεν, οφτοπικιστική δε. Θα χαιρόμουν να την κάναμε κάπου αλλού (εκ του σύνεγγυς ακόμα καλύτερα).


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω, δεν μου έτυχε ποτέ στο μπάνιο. Σε όλες τις άλλες φορές που μου έτυχε το σημείωσα κάπου, έστω πρόχειρα. Έχω άπειρες πρόχειρες σημειώσεις σε χαρτάκια, χαρτοπετσέτες, sms, κτλ. Τώρα πάντως μπαίνεις σε μεγάλη συζήτηση, ενδιαφέρουσα μεν, οφτοπικιστική δε. Θα χαιρόμουν να την κάναμε κάπου αλλού (εκ του σύνεγγυς ακόμα καλύτερα).



Δεν τραγουδάς στο μπάνιο; Ή τραγουδάς μόνο λόγια άλλων; Δεν ξέρεις τι χάνεις (και τι κερδίζουν οι άλλοι, βέβαια, αν συγκατοικείς με άλλους ).

Όσοι ξέρω κι ασχολούνται με οποιοδήποτε είδος λογοτεχνίας —και με τη στιχουργική, ένα από τα πρώτα λογοτεχνικά είδη στην ιστορία του ανθρώπου— αυτό κάνουν, γράφουν, σημειώνουν, καταγράφουν ιδέες, εμπνεύσεις, αποσπάσματα, αποκόμματα, σπέρματα· το θεωρούμε αυτονόητο, γι' αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σκεφτούμε πώς ήταν πριν τη γραφή και γι' αυτό εξισώνουμε πια τη λογοτεχνία μόνο με την καταγραμμένη μορφή της. 

Αλλά ναι, άλλη φορά, αλλού, με πνεύμα οίνου κατά προτίμηση, να διευκολύνει το πνεύμα. Προφορικά κι όχι γραφτά, για να είναι ζωντανά, άμεσα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2016)

...
Leonard Cohen about Dylan's Nobel Prize: "It's like pinning a medal on Mount Everest for being the highest mountain."

Photo and quote are from the Oct 13, 2016 Leonard Cohen You Want It Darker Launch Event (Los Angeles). 
Posted by Andreas Renner ‏@renner33


----------



## rogne (Oct 15, 2016)

Πάνω που αναρωτιόμουν πώς να το είδε το πράγμα ο Κοέν, και γιατί όχι ένα βραβειάκι και στον Κοέν στο μέλλον, κλπ. Με κάλυψε...


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2016)

nickel said:


> ... με την απονομή στον Ντίλαν. Άλλωστε, τον έχω «διαβάσει» περισσότερο από τους άλλους νομπελίστες. Περισσότερο κι από τον άλλο Ντίλαν.



Mια σχετική σκηνή που είχα ξεχάσει και μου τη θύμισε ο ChrisMaGR στο Σαραντάκειο:






—You know, if the guy's your favorite poet, you might wanna read up on him a little bit. He was Welsh and he drank himself to death.
—Dead? He's not dead. I saw him yesterday on MTV.
—You saw Dylan Thomas on MTV...?
—Ha ha ha... No. Bob Dylan!


And the Dylan-Dylan contest:






Which song, which poem?  

PS: the flipside.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2016)

Να μεταφέρω εδώ ακόμα έναν τραγουδισμένο νομπελίστα: _Άρνηση_, Γιώργος Σεφέρης


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2016)

...
Oh, where have you been, my blue-eyed son?
Oh, where have you been, my darling young one?
I’ve stumbled on the side of twelve misty mountains
I’ve walked and I’ve crawled on six crooked highways
I’ve stepped in the middle of seven sad forests
I’ve been out in front of a dozen dead oceans
I’ve been ten thousand miles in the mouth of a graveyard
And it’s a hard, and it’s a hard, it’s a hard, and it’s a hard
And it’s a hard rain’s a-gonna fall

Oh, what did you see, my blue-eyed son?
Oh, what did you see, my darling young one?
I saw a newborn baby with wild wolves all around it
I saw a highway of diamonds with nobody on it
I saw a black branch with blood that kept drippin’
I saw a room full of men with their hammers a-bleedin’
I saw a white ladder all covered with water
I saw ten thousand talkers whose tongues were all broken
I saw guns and sharp swords in the hands of young children
And it’s a hard, and it’s a hard, it’s a hard, it’s a hard
And it’s a hard rain’s a-gonna fall

And what did you hear, my blue-eyed son?
And what did you hear, my darling young one?
I heard the sound of a thunder, it roared out a warnin’
Heard the roar of a wave that could drown the whole world
Heard one hundred drummers whose hands were a-blazin’
Heard ten thousand whisperin’ and nobody listenin’
Heard one person starve, I heard many people laughin’
Heard the song of a poet who died in the gutter
Heard the sound of a clown who cried in the alley
And it’s a hard, and it’s a hard, it’s a hard, it’s a hard
And it’s a hard rain’s a-gonna fall

Oh, who did you meet, my blue-eyed son?
Who did you meet, my darling young one?
I met a young child beside a dead pony
I met a white man who walked a black dog
I met a young woman whose body was burning
I met a young girl, she gave me a rainbow
I met one man who was wounded in love
I met another man who was wounded with hatred
And it’s a hard, it’s a hard, it’s a hard, it’s a hard
It’s a hard rain’s a-gonna fall

Oh, what’ll you do now, my blue-eyed son?
Oh, what’ll you do now, my darling young one?
I’m a-goin’ back out ’fore the rain starts a-fallin’
I’ll walk to the depths of the deepest black forest
Where the people are many and their hands are all empty
Where the pellets of poison are flooding their waters
Where the home in the valley meets the damp dirty prison
Where the executioner’s face is always well hidden
Where hunger is ugly, where souls are forgotten
Where black is the color, where none is the number
And I’ll tell it and think it and speak it and breathe it
And reflect it from the mountain so all souls can see it
Then I’ll stand on the ocean until I start sinkin’
But I’ll know my song well before I start singin’
And it’s a hard, it’s a hard, it’s a hard, it’s a hard
It’s a hard rain’s a-gonna fall






Not literature, eh? Yeah, right, pull the other one, it's got Nobels on.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2016)

Ευχ, daeman για το σπουδαίο πρωινό δώρο!


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2016)

...
Banquet speech by Bob Dylan given by the United States Ambassador to Sweden Azita Raji, at the Nobel Banquet, 10 December 2016.

"Good evening, everyone. I extend my warmest greetings to the members of the Swedish Academy and to all of the other distinguished guests in attendance tonight.

I'm sorry I can't be with you in person, but please know that I am most definitely with you in spirit and honored to be receiving such a prestigious prize. Being awarded the Nobel Prize for Literature is something I never could have imagined or seen coming. From an early age, I've been familiar with and reading and absorbing the works of those who were deemed worthy of such a distinction: Kipling, Shaw, Thomas Mann, Pearl Buck, Albert Camus, Hemingway. These giants of literature whose works are taught in the schoolroom, housed in libraries around the world and spoken of in reverent tones have always made a deep impression. That I now join the names on such a list is truly beyond words.

I don't know if these men and women ever thought of the Nobel honor for themselves, but I suppose that anyone writing a book, or a poem, or a play anywhere in the world might harbor that secret dream deep down inside. It's probably buried so deep that they don't even know it's there.

If someone had ever told me that I had the slightest chance of winning the Nobel Prize, I would have to think that I'd have about the same odds as standing on the moon. In fact, during the year I was born and for a few years after, there wasn't anyone in the _world _who was considered good enough to win this Nobel Prize. So, I recognize that I am in very rare company, to say the least.

I was out on the road when I received this surprising news, and it took me more than a few minutes to properly process it. I began to think about William Shakespeare, the great literary figure. I would reckon he thought of himself as a dramatist. The thought that he was writing literature couldn't have entered his head. His words were written for the stage. Meant to be spoken not read. When he was writing Hamlet, I'm sure he was thinking about a lot of different things: "Who're the right actors for these roles?" "How should this be staged?" "Do I really want to set this in Denmark?" His creative vision and ambitions were no doubt at the forefront of his mind, but there were also more mundane matters to consider and deal with. "Is the financing in place?" "Are there enough good seats for my patrons?" "Where am I going to get a human skull?" I would bet that the farthest thing from Shakespeare's mind was the question "Is this _literature_?"

When I started writing songs as a teenager, and even as I started to achieve some renown for my abilities, my aspirations for these songs only went so far. I thought they could be heard in coffee houses or bars, maybe later in places like Carnegie Hall, the London Palladium. If I was really dreaming big, maybe I could imagine getting to make a record and then hearing my songs on the radio. That was really the big prize in my mind. Making records and hearing your songs on the radio meant that you were reaching a big audience and that you might get to keep doing what you had set out to do.

Well, I've been doing what I set out to do for a long time, now. I've made dozens of records and played thousands of concerts all around the world. But it's my songs that are at the vital center of almost everything I do. They seemed to have found a place in the lives of many people throughout many different cultures and I'm grateful for that.

But there's one thing I must say. As a performer I've played for 50,000 people and I've played for 50 people and I can tell you that it is harder to play for 50 people. 50,000 people have a singular persona, not so with 50. Each person has an individual, separate identity, a world unto themselves. They can perceive things more clearly. Your honesty and how it relates to the depth of your talent is tried. The fact that the Nobel committee is so small is not lost on me.

But, like Shakespeare, I too am often occupied with the pursuit of my creative endeavors and dealing with all aspects of life's mundane matters. "Who are the best musicians for these songs?" "Am I recording in the right studio?" "Is this song in the right key?" Some things never change, even in 400 years.

Not once have I ever had the time to ask myself, "Are my songs _literature_?"

So, I do thank the Swedish Academy, both for taking the time to consider that very question, and, ultimately, for providing such a wonderful answer.

My best wishes to you all,
Bob Dylan"


"Bob Dylan - Banquet Speech". _Nobelprize.org. _Nobel Media AB 2014. Web. 11 Dec 2016. http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/literature/laureates/2016/dylan-speech.html

© The Nobel Foundation 2016. 
General permission is granted for immediate publication in editorial contexts, in print or online, in any language within two weeks of December 10, 2016. Thereafter, any publication requires the consent of the Nobel Foundation. On all publications in full or in major parts the above copyright notice must be applied.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2016)

Περλ Μπακ;;;!!!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 12, 2016)

Θα χαρώ να σας δω σε μια εκδήλωση που αποφασίστηκε την ίδια μέρα της ανακοίνωσης της βράβευσής του. 

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?17244-If-not-for-you-%CE%91%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%AD%CF%81%CF%89%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BD-Bob-Dylan&p=265400#post265400


----------

